# The Masque or the Blue scribes?



## Setite (Sep 18, 2009)

So I'm trying to decide between the Masque and the Blue scribes, only a 30 pt difference, so I'm not too sure. I'm thinking the Pavane would be really nice with 2 sg and 2 units of flamers. or is this just a really useless ability (that seems cool on paper) thoughts or experiences with either/both?


----------



## Deux (Apr 24, 2009)

I would go with the Masque. I think it is much more fun than the scribes. The Masque has a bit more survivability, is decent in cc, and cause dance parties! But on the other hand, scribes has pavane also and has a chance to use it 3 times in a turn just as the Masque. Scribes are also a bit more mobile and can take stuff down from a decent range. They're probably better in the long run, but if you want lots of fun, go with the Masque. As a side note, Slaanesh is my favourite god. This may or may not have influenced my suggestion. >_>


----------



## Le Sinistre (May 9, 2008)

The Scribes. Scribes are indep characters, while Masque is not. Masque has better stats, but the Scribes can go with a unit of horrors, giving them more wounds. :grin:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Le Sinistre said:


> The Scribes. Scribes are indep characters, while Masque is not. Masque has better stats, but the Scribes can go with a unit of horrors, giving them more wounds. :grin:


Yeah, that's a big deal.
Chucking them in a unit makes a fair difference to their survival.
I think the Masque is more influential in her field, but the Bluescribes are better in general.


Masque gets the same power 3 times, definitely.
However, when you think about it, moving a few units isn't that help-
OH WAIT BLOODLETTERS!

In combination with them it's great, move the enemy closer to you so you don't NEED to fleet!
Other than that I don't really see much point in the power, but it's a big deal all the same.


Bluescribes is better in that.

It has a Power Weapon that can potentially Instant Death anything that isn't immune to it, not even Fearless helps you. This is great as a last-ditch character killer.
It can use any power, so he can change his tactic to hurt anything severely. Breath for Marines, Decay for GEQ, Boon for ICs.


Basically depends on what else you take, what you need to compensate for.

You could always take both though.


----------



## ninja skills (Aug 4, 2009)

I like the blue scribes on paper (never used them) but I have used the masque on many occasions, 

she can help the whole army eg by getting models out of cover for bloodletters to charge or by bunching units up for flamer death 

ican see the use in scribes but its worth using her as a type of distraction/deception person


----------



## DJ Scribbles (Sep 23, 2009)

This isn't even a real question. The Masque, of course. She's sexy, and who doesn't like super-lash? It's the perfect thing to keep you boys in line.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

DJ Scribbles said:


> This isn't even a real question. The Masque, of course. She's sexy, and who doesn't like super-lash? It's the perfect thing to keep you boys in line.


Oh no, Pavane is FAR inferior to Lash, except that it's not affected by anti-psychic things.

For a start, regular Heralds of Slaanesh have BS3, and the Masque has BS4.
Pavane requires a roll to hit, so a 1/3 chance of failing for Masque.
On a Ld10 Chaos Sorcerer, you have a 1/12 chance of failing.

Lash has longer range, and moves them further as well.
Double the distance moved = better.

Pavane is still good, but far LESS good.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

To quickly weigh in - don't use the Masque. Ever. Those points can almost always be spent on something better unless your model collection is lacking in some way.


----------



## Setite (Sep 18, 2009)

My collection is pretty lacking..(I actually did just pick up the Masque for .99 lol) but luckily my friends let me proxy pretty much whatever for now to see what I want to buy...got my 4th came coming up next week..but I must say I do really enjoy the daemon army! Any advice on must haves? Right now I have: 1 bloodthirster, 1 LoC, 3 Bloodcrushers, Skulltaker, 20 Daemonettes, 2 Fiends, 6 flamers, 10 Plaguebearers, 10 Pink horrors, 2 Daemon princes and 5 screamers and the Masque. My friend owed me an army and this is what he gave me...I am thinking about picking up a soulgrinder (2 eventually) and a KoS.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Actually, that's not a bad collection at all. You're well on your way to having a formidable Daemon army. My recommended purchases for you are as follows:

- Keeper of Secrets
- One more Bloodcrusher
- Another 5-10 Horrors
- A Soulgrinder or two. This is more a 'maybe' since both Grinders and Princes function best in pairs, so one needs to decide which is best for them.


----------

